# Just Signed Up!



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, everyone!

I hope you're all having an awesome day. So I just signed up on here and I have been working out for a couple of years now. I enjoy running and strength training, above all, but I'm always looking for new things to try. So I do look forward to share my fitness thoughts and learn from yours as well!


Thanks for reading this.


----------



## brazey (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Imporium Labs (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome bro

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks, you two!!


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 17, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro! Have a good time here))


----------



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

Welcome brother


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

